# Youngster with IBS-D



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello, my name is Kyle. I am willing to share you my story with IBS-D. I was diagnosed in the hospital two times with a form of IBS, I went into the hospital thinking it was appendicitis, but it turned out to be severe stomach spasms with nausea, dizzyness and severe anxiety. I was prescribed Bentyl (dicyclomine hydrochloride), and left the hospital about an hour or two after arrival. I got multiple tests for appendicitis. Nothing was found. It all started when I was almost 14. I have been living with it for about a half a year now. I find that certian foods trigger more severe symptoms, such as foods that are acidic, such as some tomato sauces, cheese, pepperoni, burritos and tacos. I get IBS-D symptoms about 50% of the time about 15-30 minutes after eating. Most of the time, my pains are just extreme gassing that goes away within 5-15 minutes without any medication. I only use my medication, when absolutely needed. I also have a mild anxiety disorder, which triggers IBS-like symptoms. Tylenol, is usually my "best friend" when having headaches due to IBS pain. Please, if you would like to share you're IBS-D experiences, feel free to message me!


----------



## MichaelPJohnson (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello KyleIBS,

I have had IBS for at least 35 years and I feel you are describing my life with IBS and I understand what you are going through. I have found that after ending up in the hospital several times and the emergency room as well, being told that there was no treatment or cure for my IBS. I have realized that getting doctors involved is a waste of time and money! I have learned that doctors are only taught to treat the IBS patient with a FOODMAP diet. I have also learned through trial and error that my IBS is anexiety and stress caused. I have taken control of the problem and do not go to doctors any more, by researching and developing a treatment plan that works for me. My plan is to use a Pepermint oil softgel that includes Ginger and Fennel which I purchase through a (IBS) web site called HeathersTummyCare.com that I use 2 to 3 times a day and controls my pain, discomfort and gas in my stomach, colen and intestinal tract. I also use Ibuprofen to reduce inflamation of my colen when needed. I use an acid reducer 2 times a day once in the morning and another at bedtime. I also use a gas reducer 1 to 2 times a day as needed and a fiber laxative (MIROLAX) 2 times a day with a (MIRO) orange flavor. I have purchased an audio program from Heathers web site as well that really helps to reduce my anexiety and reprogram my (GUT-BRAIN) reaction to stress.

I can now eat just about anything I want without the fear of foods you have listed as well as many other problem foods, and I don't (YOYO) every other day with IBS symtoms.

I hope this gives you some insite into IBS caused by anexiety and stress as I believe you may have.

Good Luck;

Michael


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

MichaelPJohnson said:


> Hello KyleIBS,
> 
> I have had IBS for at least 35 years and I feel you are describing my life with IBS and I understand what you are going through. I have found that after ending up in the hospital several times and the emergency room as well, being told that there was no treatment or cure for my IBS. I have realized that getting doctors involved is a waste of time and money! I have learned that doctors are only taught to treat the IBS patient with a FOODMAP diet. I have also learned through trial and error that my IBS is anexiety and stress caused. I have taken control of the problem and do not go to doctors any more, by researching and developing a treatment plan that works for me. My plan is to use a Pepermint oil softgel that includes Ginger and Fennel which I purchase through a (IBS) web site called HeathersTummyCare.com that I use 2 to 3 times a day and controls my pain, discomfort and gas in my stomach, colen and intestinal tract. I also use Ibuprofen to reduce inflamation of my colen when needed. I use an acid reducer 2 times a day once in the morning and another at bedtime. I also use a gas reducer 1 to 2 times a day as needed and a fiber laxative (MIROLAX) 2 times a day with a (MIRO) orange flavor. I have purchased an audio program from Heathers web site as well that really helps to reduce my anexiety and reprogram my (GUT-BRAIN) reaction to stress.
> 
> ...


I would like to use Ibuprofen, but the problem is that I have other stomach problems that prevent me from using NSAID's. And I am allergic to Aleve. The only medicine I can take on a regular base is Tylenol (Extra Strength) that helps with some of the headaches and nausea associated with my IBS-D. I have Bentyl 20MG tablets, and I only use about one a week when the pains get really bad.


----------

